# سلامة المداخل و الممرات والمخارج،، موضوع مهمل لدى البعض



## يا الغالي (5 يناير 2014)

الرابط التالي عبارة عن نبدة مختصرة حول سلامة المداخل و  الممرات والمخارج (مخاطر ووسائل وقاية)




سلامة طريق مرور المركبات والشاحنات في المواقع الإنشائية 




سلامة السلالم  












-- منقول --


----------

